# No diarrhea or constipation, just loose stool and frequent visits



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

Almost everywhere I look it seems like the only problems people have with IBS are either diarrhea or constipation. Well normally I don't really have either of these things. All I have is LOTS of pain for no apparent reason, that gets worse the longer the day goes on, regardless of what I eat. Well actually, the only thing that I know makes it worse for a FACT is any sexual activity at all, but nobody has any clue why that would cause me problems. But the only symptom I have been having lately, is just pain and frequency. I can visit the toilet 5 times in a single day, and every time my stool is incredibly loose and thin. It never wants to all come out at once, and I am very worried that having multiple BMs every day is just causing me more pain than I need. And secondly, I have been having lots of hunger pains lately which is making it incredibly difficult to diet or eat properly. This is just a total mystery to every single doctor I tell about this and they have no idea what to take from it, it's frustrating. It's like I am the only person in the whole world with these symptoms and there's just no explaination for any of it.The only way I can describe the pain is like this.. It is sharp, prickly, and wide spread across my mid to upper abdominal wall, and it feels like lots of little lumps beneath my skin. Sometimes it's not really pain though, but rather extreme discomfort and a feeling of tightness like my organs are being suffocated. There's also one really specific point between my bellybutton and right below my left ribcage, that can get REAL painful especially when pressed on. The pain seems to only be relieved by passing gas, if I even have any which I rarely do not. Does any of this make any sort of sense to anybody at all here? There's literally no reason why I should be in as much pain as I am, and I have actually been getting worse in the past couple of months even though I have been visiting pelvic health therapists who identified that I had a very tight pelvic floor muscle. I have been doing my exercises, and even doing self pelvic floor release, which gives me temporary relief, but nothing long term at all.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Loose stools count as diarrhea for IBS, and it is technically "change in stool consistency or frequency" not a requirement for watery diarrhea or rabbit pellet constipation.If anything copious watery diarrhea is an indication something other than IBS may be going on as that symptom is more common in other conditions.Pain and discomfort are often a bigger complaint of IBSers than stool issues. IBS by itself can cause a lot of pain. Often just from over-sensing normal GI activity (or over-sensing an increase in GI activity)Hunger pain can be a gastritis thing, have they done an upper endoscopy, or does an acid controlling medication help with that?


----------



## Manick (Feb 21, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> Hunger pain can be a gastritis thing, have they done an upper endoscopy, or does an acid controlling medication help with that?


No I haven't had an upper endoscopy. Only a CTscan with contrast over 4 years ago right after the initial onset of my pain, but they didn't find anything. Although, the hunger pains haven't been that obvious until much later after the onset. I'm worried I may have an ulcer or something. Acid medication like Pepcid or Zantac don't seem to do anything for the pain, but I take them anyway sometimes. I've taken a few other acid reducers, heart burn pills and even TUMS but nothing ever seems to work. The only thing that relieves it somewhat, is eating. But then sometimes it'll get better, and then get painful again depending on what I ate.


----------

